# Coming home always sucks....



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I came home yesterday from my 1week vacation. Something always bad happens when I leave, so I was a little nervous coming home. All my animals are okay, so I knew something bad must have happend to the fish. I went in the fishroom, and cried....Because 5 of my adult bettas had died! My realllly super nice- and expensive- fishies!!!  Plus 6 juvies, and a bunch of fry- I don't know exactly how many but tooo many. I'm so sad!  PLUS I think 2 more are on their way out, one is really bloated and the other is pale and hiding. 
What happend with the adults, is I can only guess they got past the dividers. The juvies, I dunno cus I never found the bodies. The fry, polluted tank. My Grandma overfed way too much. 
I had planned to sell most of them to, but now that I lost all those ones I need the ones I have left! Oh well, life goes on....The birds, bunnies and doggies are ok, and thats what really matters. I'll just make due with what I've got. Unfortunatly though a lot of the fry that died came from the parents that died! So I can't re-spawn!

Bye guys, I'll miss you  Especially my fav little buddy


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry for the loss .


----------



## Ace (May 1, 2006)

Man that sucks. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. The last time I went away was just before I started breeding angels.....I knew hubby would have a hard time just feeding the adults (only once a day to avoid over feeding) for the week I was gone.

The first spawn after I came back I pulled as they had eaten the first 3 or 4 spawns and I've been raising angles ever since.

The loss of your fry is not good, but double hard when the pair is gone as well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOoohh no.... Thats horrid Ontario...
I am just so afraid to be gone for longer than a day...I took a long weekend a away and my step dad fowled up the tanks so bad... Lost one of my dragon fish :/

I am so so sorry you lost them


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks guys....
It kinda sucks having fish ya know, cus you've always got to make arrangement and worry about them! Its not like a dog or cat where anybody can take care of them, its hard if you don't know anything about fish.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss, I to have alot of fish I care about. When I leave for under 7 days I find it better no to have anyone feed them, fish can live a very long time without food and I feel that having the water as clean as possible is actually better than the food. Of course when I return I double up on feedings to ease my guilt..

Once again sorry to hear about the loss..


----------



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

That sucks! I've never lost any fish by going on vacation, but I also don't go on vacation that often. Last year I was out of town for 3 days and I got my neighbor to take care of my pets. He seemed to have done a good job of it, especially considering he doesn't know anything about fish. I bought him a 6-pack of beer to thank him.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ontariobetta said:


> I came home yesterday from my 1week vacation. Something always bad happens when I leave, so I was a little nervous coming home. All my animals are okay, so I knew something bad must have happend to the fish. I went in the fishroom, and cried....Because 5 of my adult bettas had died! My realllly super nice- and expensive- fishies!!!  Plus 6 juvies, and a bunch of fry- I don't know exactly how many but tooo many. I'm so sad!  PLUS I think 2 more are on their way out, one is really bloated and the other is pale and hiding.
> What happend with the adults, is I can only guess they got past the dividers. The juvies, I dunno cus I never found the bodies. The fry, polluted tank. My Grandma overfed way too much.
> I had planned to sell most of them to, but now that I lost all those ones I need the ones I have left! Oh well, life goes on....The birds, bunnies and doggies are ok, and thats what really matters. I'll just make due with what I've got. Unfortunatly though a lot of the fry that died came from the parents that died! So I can't re-spawn!
> 
> Bye guys, I'll miss you  Especially my fav little buddy


I learned the hard way.

If anyone puts their hand in mt tank without asking i b itch slap them in the side of the head.

I really do Im not joking. (except wilson- he knows what he's doing) but everyone else gets slapped.


----------

